
Ask HN: Does anybody use Git history (Git log) as a CV? - vladws
I noticed that a lot of technical recruiters ask for a Github profile but it doesn&#x27;t give them much information about the candidate. The candidate may not have enough time for Github or push there only their pet-projects, which they did just for fun. However, git log contains many data of work activity: which languages, libraries and what time the candidate used, how much code they wrote in particular language, did they work in big teams or not, did they write tests or comments and so on. This is real work experience. I think dive into the git history could help to create a more topnotch CV. And it can be done automatically. A small script could go through all repositories and analyze commits. Maybe anybody has already used this approach, or I am missing something?
======
aboutruby
\- Is there something on your Github?

\- Looking at the first few repos, does the code looks good? Is it
copy/pasted, generated, a template, or your own code? Can I understand quickly
what it does (README/docs)? Is there tests? Bonus for having external
contributors/stars/forks/some collaboration going on.

\- Looking at how you interact with other open source projects (e.g.
issues/pull requests/contributions). Do you provide valuable information? Can
you communicate clearly what was the issue/what you are solving/how?

In my case it's mainly to weed out all the bootcamp-generated Github accounts,
the "testing languages/frameworks" accounts with no meaningful code and the
people trying to game the system (contribution graph, etc.).

Obviously not everybody has a public/active Github project, but it's better
not to mention it if it's not good.

~~~
vladws
I have only my personal pet-projects and no work projects on Github. All work
projects are in private repositories and under NDA. In this case, it turns out
that it is better for me to create a few good projects specifically and push
them on Github.

~~~
aboutruby
Happens often, but you surely use your Github account to communicate in public
projects, maybe even contribute.

To me, one good PR is worth a lot more than a small unused/demo project.

~~~
vladws
Thank's, will do

------
quickthrower2
I’d have to rebase and force push otherwise it’d look like this:
[https://xkcd.com/1296/](https://xkcd.com/1296/)

